# Ein mit Netbeans entwickeltes Programm dokumentieren



## markus_cheers (27. Aug 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Ich schreib zur Zeit meine Bachelorarbeit und als Thema hab ich den "Zugriff von Java auf eine SQL Datenbank mit Hilfe des JDBC-Treibers". Dazu hab ich ein Programm mit der Entwicklungsumgebung "Netbeans" geschrieben und die graphische Oberfläche habe ich mit Hilfe des "Netbeans GUI-Builder" erstellt. Jetzt möchte ich das Programm bzw. den Quellcode für meine Bachelorarbeit richtig dokumentieren. In den Quellcode kann ich ohne Probleme Kommentare schreiben und hier den Code nachvollziehbar dokummentieren. Wie mach ich das aber mit dem "GUI-Builder". Mach ich das dann mit Screenshots? 

Vielen Dank schonmal für euere Hilfe! 

Gruß Markus


----------



## Clayn (27. Aug 2012)

Ich benutze auch NetBeans aber du kannst beim "Gui-Builder" doch auch iwo oben auch einfach auf "Source" stellen und dann ganz normal dokumentieren oder?

Oder gibt es da was, dass das nicht geht?


----------



## markus_cheers (27. Aug 2012)

Das Problem ist, dass ich die graphische Oberfläche über den GUI-Builder (Drag & Drop) geschrieben hab. Dieses möchte ich nachvollziehbar für meine Bachelorarbeit dokumentieren. Den Code kann ich zwar unter "private void initComponents()" sehen aber nicht kommentieren. Selbst wenn ich diesen generierten Code mit Kommentaren versehen könnte, weiß ich nicht ob das ausreicht. Ich hab ja den Code nicht geschrieben sondern mir über den GUI-Builder generieren lassen. Die Dokumentation soll ja einem Entwickler nachvollziehbar machen wie ich das Programm geschrieben hab. Bei der graphischen Oberfläche hab ich ja keinen Code geschrieben sonder die Elemente über den GUI-Builder angeordnet. Ich hoffe ich hab mein Problem verständlich dargestellt....


----------



## Clayn (27. Aug 2012)

Ah so willst du das. Ja das ist tatsächlich ein bischen doof das man da nicht groß was ändern kann. Auch wenns manchmal bissle umständlich geht. 

Ich denke man muss nicht groß jede Zeile erklären.
Ich würd an deiner Stelle wohl einfach die Methode dokumentieren und dort halt mehr oder weniger schreiben was dort passiert.


----------



## Marcinek (27. Aug 2012)

Hi,

ich kann dir anbieten (kostenlos ^^) deine BA zu lesen und Inhaltlich / Formale Tipps zu geben. 

Einfach PM anschreiben.

Ein Entwickler, der deine Arbeit liest muss die Architektur kennen und nicht die Codezeilen einer GUI. Schon gar nicht, wenn diese generiert ist.

Die GUI könnte man auf 1000 verschiedene Art und Weisen implementieren.

Außerdem kannst du den finalen Quelltext (ich halte nix von Quelltext in wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten*)  ja in einem anderen Editor problemlos editieren.

Gruß,

Martin

*) Es sei den er ist besonders wichtig, weil neu und noch nie da gewesen.


----------



## mla.rue (29. Aug 2012)

Wo exakt liegt das Problem markus?

Rechtsklick auf Komponente -> Customize Code...

Und in den Initialization Code haust du zwischen den vorgenerierten Code deine Kommentare, klickst auf OK


```
cbxModelChamp = new javax.swing.DefaultComboBoxModel();
cbxChampions = new javax.swing.JComboBox();
//hier ist nen kommentar
//und noch einer
//und noch einer
cbxChampions.setModel(cbxModelChamp);
//hier auch ein kommentar

// Code adding the component to the parent container - not shown here
```


----------

